# tradewinds fragrance company



## beadella (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all...........

Has anyone ever tried the Select Shades colors from tradewinds fragrance comany??  I went looking around there because Paul said he liked them for fo's.

They seem to be priced well, but I wonder if they really work with CP or M&P??? :?   Don't wanna take a chance if I don't have to.

thanx oodles,

Della


----------



## digit (Jul 11, 2008)

Several of us here have the Select Shades from Tradewinds.  I like them. The color charts are great (I am color making challenged   ) and have been true so far for me. I have only used them in CP.

Digit


----------



## coral (Jul 12, 2008)

I have used select shades for CP for a long time and find that the colours are consistent to the colour chart.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I use them exclusively now.  Been using SS from TW for about 3 months, and love them! 

Paul


----------



## leowife (Jul 17, 2008)

I bought the SS a month back from them and although I've only soaped 2 batches since then...the colors sure were true. I would recommend them.


----------



## beadella (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello again,

Since my last post about tradewinds, I have discovered something that was rather disturbing...............I phoned them to find out how much the shipping might be and discovered that their phone # was disconnected!!   :shock:  :?   I redialed it 2 or 3 times just to make sure I hadn't pressed any wrong buttons and I didn't.

Then I went to their website thinking that there must surely be another # or way I could reach them other than email (I must confess to impatience where that is concerned...   )  So I saw a link to their webhosting service, and I clicked on it and got a screen that said the URL was no longer active.   :? 

Now........I am perfectly willing to conceed to over reacting, (my fairly plausible imitation of Chicken Little) but I thought I would get some fb from some who have dealt with them as I don't want to send my $ to someone who has gone under and just left the website up, either by mistake or for some other, less savory reason.

Thanx for any help/advice anyone can offer.................

Della


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 17, 2008)

Della, I just tried to call them at the number listed on their web site (Phone1-803-593-0675) and sure enough, it has been disconnected! :shock: 

Their web site is still up, looks as if you can order, just phone is disconnected. :? 

Paul :wink:


----------



## carebear (Sep 2, 2008)

how'd that work out?


----------



## beadella (Sep 2, 2008)

As of today, I haven't been back around to see if anything has changed, but as companies go, I would be EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMLY cautious about ordering (and sending $ to) one that has had their phone disconnected!!

I may go back and see if things are still in that state, but it doesn't really persuade me to do it anytime soon.  Bummer since it looks like their products were something that may be hard to get elsewhere.

Della


----------



## digit (Sep 23, 2008)

They have had a rash of nasty weather down there. Could have been a problem. 

They do seem to be the only vendor for Select Shades according to the Select Shades site.  http://www.selectshades.com/

Digit


----------



## beadella (Sep 23, 2008)

thanx digit, I will check back there again............bummer about the ss.


----------



## Tahara (Nov 7, 2008)

After reading about Select Shades, I decided to take a chance and order them from Tradewinds.  I placed my order on Tuesday and they shipped yesterday via UPS.  I didn't try to call their phone number, but it looks like they are filling orders rather quickly.


----------

